# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مختصات گوشه های یک مستطیل

## alireza.zahani

سلام
کسی میتونه در این پروژه بهم کمک کنه
برنامه ایی که مختصات گوشه های یک مستطیل را دریافت کند ، سپس تعداد راس ها و مختصات راس های یک چند ضلعی را دریافت کند و مختصات راس های چند ضلعی که محدود به داخل مستطیل می باشد را حساب کند.
کد یا شبه کد اگه کسی از دوستان بزاره ممنون میشم
یا علی

----------


## alireza.zahani

اشتباه تایپی داشت ، که اصلاح شد ،لطفا دوباره مطالعه کنید

----------


## hojat_y

سلام.شما فروم رو اشتباه اومدی.باید در فروم درخواست برنامه سوالتو مطرح میکردی.60000 تومن میگیرم مینویسم برات.

----------

